

Canada makes money out of plastic - thairu
http://latimesblogs.latimes.com/technology/2011/11/canadas-new-plastic-100-bill-is-all-tricked-out.html

======
salem
This is Australian technology that has been around since the early 90's. I
guess the patents are expired now.

